# lets hear how much you guys missed me



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2012)

Im back you bastards..


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Didn't know you were gone

Welcome back bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Remind me who this guy is again?


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Who is this new mod?


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Welcome back BB...hope whatever it was that dragged you away all went well


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

The Prodigal Son...

Welcome back, Mate.


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Welcome back


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Thought you and tiller ran off to elope


----------



## HH (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Bundy can never run from me


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Bundy is it true? Just answer it.  We heard you camebout of the closet and your parents took your Internet away.  We also heard you got a vicious case of vd from your gay partner.


----------



## theminister (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Thought you were banned for going on a gay cruise with tilly. I'm not homophobic do what you like with your life


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

good to have you back man


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

you know, i've been tossing and turning every night wondering what happened to you!  =)

ok, that may be a "slight" exxageration.....

....welcome back mate!  wherever the hell you went!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

who????????????????


----------



## JOMO (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

BB my brother! Welcome back to the matrix.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

Welcome back BB my brother!


----------



## theminister (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*

here - hear dumbass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: lets here how much you guys missed me*



TheMinister said:


> here - hear dumbass



lmao min I are a dumbass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2012)

I fixed it thanks minister


----------



## theminister (Dec 2, 2012)

I AM a dumbass

*rolls his eyes*


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome back bundy,

When my cousin little dougie came out of the closet he also went MIA for a week, glad your back and remember we dont judge here, be yourself and never hold back..

BB we are here for you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks yaya I kinda had my eye on u for a while now just dont know how to approach u about it..thanks for breakin the ice buddy


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2012)

Bb,.lets take this to pm..:->


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome back. Listen, just want to clear up some rumors that have been going around in your absence and was hoping you could shed a little light on them. 
1. You and Tiller took a Mediteranean cruise to Poundmycolon Island where you two enjoyed frolicking at the beach in the sun and sand all while drinking those fruity drinks with the umbrellas.
2. You and Tiller are actually one in the same and your Mother revoked your internet priviledges for receiving poor grades on this most recent report card.
3. You were admitted to one of those 10 day alcohol detox programs

Brother Bundy, obviously whatever the case may be, your bros at SI welcome you back. 

p.s. Were you able to take any pics while at the beach?


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just when SI was taking a turn to going straight......here goes the neighborhood (again).....welcome back brother BB!


----------



## PFM (Dec 2, 2012)

PFM missed Al so much he used his tears for lubrication to masturbate.


----------

